# Moussaoui political cartoon



## syscom3 (May 8, 2006)

This was the best cartoon Ive seen in awhile. 

Not getting the death penalty might be the worst thing to happen.


----------



## plan_D (May 8, 2006)

Hahaha! Get that down you !


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (May 8, 2006)

Well, he derserves to rot in jail. I heard on Channel one that he knew the 9-11 attacks would occur, but didn't do squat. Hope moussaoui, have fun with your new cell mate Bubba


----------



## Tiger (May 8, 2006)

Thats great!!!

Don't drop the soap when your washing you're beard!


----------



## lesofprimus (May 8, 2006)

Oh great, now we're gonna riots and embassy burnings here in the States.....


----------



## elmilitaro (May 8, 2006)

lesofprimus said:


> Oh great, now we're gonna riots and embassy burnings here in the States.....


----------



## Gnomey (May 8, 2006)

That is a good one, lets hope it is representitive of what will happen to him.


----------



## elmilitaro (May 10, 2006)

Yep.


----------



## Clave (May 11, 2006)

He'll be out in 50 with good behaviour...


----------



## lesofprimus (May 11, 2006)

I fully believe that his actions will catch up with him and some convicts gonna stick him in just the right spot...


----------



## evangilder (May 12, 2006)

I think you are right, Les. I have a feeling they will find him with a shank in him and no one will have seen anything.


----------



## syscom3 (May 12, 2006)

He is going to a supermax prison. His status is "No Human Contact Allowed".

His cell will be lighted 24 hours a day and under video survellence.

He will live out the rest of his life alone and forgotten.


----------



## Gnomey (May 12, 2006)

This was on BBC today: http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/americas/4765041.stm he was pretty close to getting the death sentence.


----------



## lesofprimus (May 12, 2006)

> He will live out the rest of his life alone and forgotten.


I certainly fu*king hope so....


----------



## syscom3 (May 13, 2006)

Heres a partial list of prisoners (from wikipedia).
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_prisoners_at_ADX_Florence

Its like a who's who of grade one a**wipes.

This is a list of prisoners at ADX Florence, the United States supermax federal prison in Florence, Colorado. This list includes both former and current prisoners:

* Omar Abdel-Rahman, leader of the New York City landmark bomb plot.
* Mahmud Abouhalima, involved in the 1993 World Trade Center bombing.
* Ahmad Mohammed Ajaj, involved in the 1993 World Trade Center bombing.
* Mohamed Rashed Daoud Al-'Owhali, involved in the 1998 U.S. embassy bombings.
* Mohammed Ali Hassan Al-Moayad, helped to finance al-Qaeda and Hamas.
* Mirssa Araiza-Reyes, drug smuggler and undocumented alien; killed inmate Frank Melendez.
* Nidal Ayyad, involved in the 1993 World Trade Center bombing.
* Maynard Campell, a white separatist with ties to militia groups; was stabbed to death.
* Anthony "Gaspipe" Casso, Lucchese crime family figure and killer of at least 35 people.
* Ibrahim Elgabrowny, involved in the New York City landmark bomb plot.
* Wadih El Hage, involved in the 1998 U.S. embassy bombings.
* Joey Estrella, convicted bank robber, killed in ADX Florence.
* Luis Felipe (a.k.a. King Blood), Latin Kings gang leader.
* Salvatore Gravano "Sammy the Bull", former Gambino crime family underboss, ratted out John Gotti.
* Ronald Griesacker, fraudster, passed $2 million in worthless checks. Released in 2002.
* Matthew F. Hale, white supremacist, (unsuccessfully) solicited the murder of federal judge Joan Lefkow.
* Rodney Hambrick, serving a 68-year sentence on bomb charges.
* Clement Rodney Hampton-Ell (a.k.a. Dr. Rashid), involved in the New York City landmark bomb plot.
* Robert Haney, bank robber.
* Robert Hanssen, a former FBI agent serving life for spying for the U.S.S.R. for two decades.
* Charles Harrelson, mobster, father of actor Woody Harrelson.
* Larry Hoover, Gangster Disciples gang leader.
* Eyad Ismoil, involved in the 1993 World Trade Center bombing.
* Anthony Jones, multiple murderer.
* Theodore Kaczynski, the Unabomber.
* Yu Kikumura, member of the Japanese Red Army.
* David Lane, Neo-Nazi leader, racketeering, conspiracy and violating the civil rights of radio talk show host Alan Berg.
* Joseph Leissler, robber and murderer.
* Raymond Luc Levasseur, American domestic bomber.
* Joseph Bryant McGee, bank robber.
* Timothy McVeigh, executed 2001 for Oklahoma City bombing.
* Frank Melendez, a cocaine dealer from California killed in ADX Florence by Mirssa Araiza-Reyes.
* Barry Byron Mill, Aryan Brotherhood member.
* Khalfan Khamis Mohamed, involved in the 1998 U.S. embassy bombings.
* Dandeny Munoz-Mosquera, chief assassin for Pablo Escobar, responsible for the bombing of Avianca Flight 203.
* Zacarias Moussaoui, convicted for the September 11, 2001 attacks and sentenced to 6 life terms without parole in ADX Florence[1].
* Abdul Hakim Murad, involved in Operation Bojinka.
* Terry Nichols, involved in the Oklahoma City bombing.
* El Sayyid Nosair, involved in the 1993 World Trade Center bombing.
* Raymond Oechsle, was incarcerated with Casso from 2001 to 2002 at ADX.
* Richard Reid, the "Shoe Bomber".
* Ahmed Ressam, serving 23 years for attempting to blow up Los Angeles International Airport.
* Omar Mohammed Rezaq, hijacked an Air Egypt flight in Greece in 1985.
* Oscar Rivera, leader of the Armed Forces of National Liberation, a Puerto Rican militant group, for bombing 28 targets in the Chicago area. Received an additional 15-year sentence for an escape attempt (from another prison).
* Eric Robert Rudolph, Olympic Park Bomber.
* Mohammed A. Salameh, involved in the 1993 World Trade Center bombing.
* Thomas Silverstein, bank robber and murderer; killed guard Merle Clutts in another facility.
* Mutulu Shakur, sentenced to 60 years for bank robbery, conspiracy and murder (during the robbery, a policeman and two guards were killed.) Stepfather of late rapper Tupac Shakur, brother of Assata Shakur.
* Douglas Taylor, leader of the 88 Skinheads.
* Saxon Taylor, skinhead leader.
* Manuel Torrez, 64 year old inmate killed at the hands of other inmates in 2005, the first in Supermax history.[2][3].
* Earnest James Ujaama, tried to develop an al-Qaeda camp in Oregon.
* David Vargas, convicted for drug charges and voluntary manslaughter.
* Danny Weeks, kidnapper.
* Ramzi Ahmed Yousef, terrorist involved in the 1993 World Trade Center bombing and Operation Bojinka.


----------



## lesofprimus (May 14, 2006)

Not many of those guys are gonna be rehabilitated....

I wonder what Manuel Torrez did to get into SuperMax, and what he did to deserve getting cleaned by other inmates...


----------



## plan_D (May 14, 2006)

What a lovely bunch of people.


----------



## syscom3 (May 14, 2006)

"Charles Harrelson, mobster, father of actor Woody Harrelson."

KNow thats a bit of hollywood trivia you dont hear about!


----------

